
Parallax Propeller - Audiophilip
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax_Propeller
======
wbraun
The Propeller seems like a really cool chip from an architectural perspective
and I have seen it used in some personal projects / kits, but does anyone know
of it being used in a commercial product? It must have achieved some degree of
commercial success if they are planning a successor but I have never heard of
a commercial product that used it.

